# 2 pin spanner for C record crankset.



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

Anybody who uses C Record Cranksets, know what that tool is called or model no.??

As Campagnolo don't make them anymore, finding them really hard to find. 

A bike shop told me to get a spoke and file down to the same diameter then bend to a shape of a U.

I don't find it stiff a enough to turn the bolts on the crankset.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

I've got this same cranckset, and the caps, or whatever they're called have reversed thread.
Went to the LBS with mine, allmost broke a tool. Bicycle repair man foud out it was threaded the other way.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Won't any properly sized pin-spanner work? Maybe I'm missing something... Are the holes really small, or something?


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

Applesauce said:


> Won't any properly sized pin-spanner work? Maybe I'm missing something... Are the holes really small, or something?


Look everywhere for this tool. Nothing dated as from this year tools fits these holes on C Record Crankset. The holes are either too small to fit any 2 pin tool.....


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*How about....*



aka richie t said:


> Look everywhere for this tool. Nothing dated as from this year tools fits these holes on C Record Crankset. The holes are either too small to fit any 2 pin tool.....


Lock Ring pliers?


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

Bixe said:


> Lock Ring pliers?


Cheers Bixe, I think I found a supplier who sales the official Campagnolo 2 Pin Tool at 

www.campyoldy.co.uk

He has some of the rarest pieces of campy.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

You don't need the pin spanner at all.

7MM hex key on a socket wrench will back the bolt out, every time.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> You don't need the pin spanner at all.
> 
> 7MM hex key on a socket wrench will back the bolt out, every time.


how so? as i see it...that'll get the bolt out of the spindle (and the arm off), but won't get the dustcover/bolt out of the arm. would love to know the trick!

OP...you've gotten mostly good advice here. threads are reversed. holes are tiny. and most likely, the dustcover is seized from sweat/pressure (if you've removed the arms more than once or twice).

lockring pliers are about the best makeshift tool. the real deal can be had here:
http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='2452-00'


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

toomanybikes said:


> You don't need the pin spanner at all.
> 
> 7MM hex key on a socket wrench will back the bolt out, every time.


I tryed that... as a result, it end up in two pieces. So the collar with the two pins seperated itself from the bolt socket. (two pieces is attacted together with a single ring)

I was desperate to get the crank off and damaged it...

Something I learned when fixing, installing parts on a bike that there's no short cuts..


----------



## aka richie t (May 14, 2008)

dookie said:


> how so? as i see it...that'll get the bolt out of the spindle (and the arm off), but won't get the dustcover/bolt out of the arm. would love to know the trick!
> 
> OP...you've gotten mostly good advice here. threads are reversed. holes are tiny. and most likely, the dustcover is seized from sweat/pressure (if you've removed the arms more than once or twice).
> 
> ...


Just realise when taking apart the hard way... Also the extactor was bent aswell resulting in cross threading..

Do you know if its a good idea to put Anti-Seize Assembly Lubricant on the theads of the bolt to ensure trouble-free disassembly or just bolt it dry????


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

i anti-seize pretty much everything except carbon. you'll get a lot of opinions on greasing the spindle tapers (i would), but i'd definitely grease the threads...both bolt/spindle and dustcover/crank.

btw...i've got a used but intact dustcover/bolt just like the one you busted. pm me if you want it.


----------

